

A Tour of Machine Learning Algorithms - kneth
http://machinelearningmastery.com/a-tour-of-machine-learning-algorithms/?imm_mid=0bf394&cmp=em-strata-na-na-newsltr_20140702_elist

======
sieisteinmodel
The problem is that this guy has no clue.

\- A naive Bayes classifier is not a Bayesian method. It's just using Bayes
rule, while Bayesian methods marginalize out the parameters.

\- Regression and classification are different things. And, ironically,
logistic regression is a classifier.

\- Neither Linear Discriminant Analysis nor radial basis functions are kernel
methods.

\- EM is not a clustering method, it is an optimization algorithm for
probabilistic models of a specific structure.

\- Learning vector quantization is not a neural net.

\- ...

------
denzil_correa
There was a discussion on exact same article a month ago.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7783550](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7783550)

------
yuribit
Great introduction to ML algorithms. I would also like to recommend the
Coursera course taught by Andrew Ng for a practical starting up in this
powerful field.

